# (Clavier FR sous X)(SOLVED)

## bouyafa

Bonjour a tous

Je viens d'installer Gentoo sur mon Aspire One et bizarrement sous X je n'ai pas de clavier AZERTY mais QWERTY.

Quelques infos 

```
# CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

```
17:42:24 bouyafa@Moon6 ~ $locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro

```

```
18:55:01 bouyafa@Moon6 ~ $cat /etc/locale.gen 

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Par contre si je me connecte sur cette machine en SSH j'ai bien le clavier AZERTY.

J'ai bien suivi le guide de localisation celui pour utf8 et quelques posts sur le forum mais rien ne change de mon cote.

J'ai aussi ajoute ceci a xorg.conf

```
...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option     "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

...
```

Et bizarrement dans le log d'xorg

```
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

Par avance merci de votre aide.Last edited by bouyafa on Tue Aug 10, 2010 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

Quelle version de xorg-server utilises-tu ?

----------

## Picani

Je sais pas si sa change qqch, mais dans le log tu dis que tu as Option "xkb_layout" "us" alors que toi tu as mis dans xorg.conf Option     "XkbLayout" "fr". Essaye de mettre plutôt Option "xkb_layout" "fr" dans ton xorg.conf.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Faudrait de Xorg.0.log complet, je soupçonne l'utilisation du driver evdev et non kbd. En plus c'est quelle version de xorg en stable ?

----------

## Picani

Avec evdev sa marche très bien si il suit la doc de gentoo.org.

----------

## bouyafa

Re

Dsl quelques jours d"absence.

Le log de Xorg 

 *Quote:*   

> 18:44:34 bouyafa@Moon6 ~ $cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> ...

 

Oui en effet j"utilise evdev

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"
> 
> 

 

Je me suis refere a ces howto la 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

Ca va faire un sacre bail que je n"ai pas installe Gentoo l"an passe de memoire j"utilisais encore evdev.

----------

## jcTux

Je vois que tu utilises la branche 1.7 de Xorg. Normalement, tu dois le compiler avec le support de HAL, et configurer le clavier comme indiqué dans le Handbook : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

Pas besoin d'indiquer le layout du clavier dans le ficher xorg.conf

----------

## barul

Rien à dire de plus, en effet, Xorg 1.7.x nécessite hal, les fichiers sont assez simples en plus.

----------

## bouyafa

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide, après avoir regardé la documentation de plus près je me suis aperçu que je n'avais pas ajouté de fichier dans la configuration de hal concernant mon clavier. 

Ma solution se trouvait là : 

 /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

Depuis j'ai bien le clavier en FR,

Merci encore à vous, à bientôt

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'accès root, ou qui veulent juste savoir vous pouvez changer la disposition avec la commande setxkbmap(bon, ca ne résoud pas le problème si vous utilisez un gestion de bureau, mais c'est déjà ça :Smile:  )

voili-voilou

----------

